# Emperor's Emperor



## DCBluesman (Oct 27, 2005)

Emporer in zitan, called "The Emporer's Wood" in China.  Thanks for looking and/or commenting.


----------



## rtjw (Oct 27, 2005)

great looking wood. I am trying to figure out the best wood to use with mine. Or if an acrylic would look good.


----------



## darbytee (Oct 27, 2005)

Really nice looking pen Lou. How is the zitan to work with?


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks, Johnny and Fred.  Fred, the zitan is very easy to drill and turn.  It's a bit porous, but no more so than bloodwood, zebrawood or cocobolo.  A couple of coats of sanding sealer and you are ready to finish. [8D]


----------



## angboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice looking pen (even though it has those red tones...)- very solid and manly looking![][]


----------



## vick (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks real nice Lou.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 27, 2005)

Simple, elegant and classy.  A pen fit for an Emperor! [8D]


----------



## JimGo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Lou!  I'll be curious to see this one in person; it looks like a heck of a pen!  I've only seen pics of Zitan, too, so this will be cool!


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 27, 2005)

Extremely nice looking pen, Lou! [^] Now I'm starting to wish I'd gotten in on the group buy. []


----------



## ashaw (Oct 27, 2005)

Lou 

Great looking pen...  I like the wood and the color.


----------



## Mudder (Oct 27, 2005)

Lou,

That pen is exquisite. I like the fit, finish, and the choice of wood.
How did you find that kit to work out? Was it easy to assemble? Did you find any problems?


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 27, 2005)

Lou,
Great looking pen. I ended out buying two of the Emperor kits for a customer 2 days after the bulk buy ended! They should be here today just in time for me to be out of town for the next two days. Oh well[V]it gives me something to look forward to. Anything we need to know about the kit?


----------



## gerryr (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice looking pen.  Where do you get that wood?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 27, 2005)

That is a georgeous pen, Lou.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 27, 2005)

Yea, it turns like a slimline[]
Do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />
> Anything we need to know about the kit?


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 27, 2005)

Lou,
Nice pen, good workmanship as usual. So, do we sell emperiors at an emporium? I really like the wood...nice find.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 27, 2005)

Lou,

Your pen is gorgeous.  I have a marketing question, but I think I will post it as a separate topic-I don't want to "hijack" your thread.

Nice work.[]


----------



## Draken (Oct 27, 2005)

Lou,
Good looking pen.  I too am regretting not getting in on the group buy for these. [V] I look forward to seeing this one in person.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 27, 2005)

Your pen looks awesome,great choice for the wood.

I ordered a few of these as well, I am wondering what to use on them...it's not that easy when the kit is this expensive, so I want to make sure it sows it's class with the wonderful hardware..

hmmmmmm[]


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Oct 27, 2005)

i don't know if you take requests, but if you make a black/white one it could be an umpire empire.


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Oct 27, 2005)

oops, make that umpire emporer.....darn, it seemed funnier before.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 27, 2005)

This is probably more impressive in person. The glare on the hardware is distracting. Appearance-wise, the wood doesn't do much for me. Of course, it's scarcity makes it very unique. Your workmanship and finish, goes without saying, but I'll say it...does justice to the rare wood and beautiful components.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks, again, for the generous words.  I really can't expand much on the kit beyond what Rich and Tony said in their reviews.  The hardware dictates a fairly straight-cut barrel and there are really only three sub-assemblies to put together--the clip/finial, the centerband/couplers and the tailpiece.  Each of these subassemblies has numerous components, but they are pre-assembled!  The nib assembly just screws in, as expected.  Frank, you are right about the photo.  I was tired last night and didn't give it my best effort.  I'm not much of a photographer, but here's another pic which I hope shows the pen better.  Jim, I tend to use less "flashy" blanks for the more detailed fittings.  I think it avoids eye-conflict to a potential buyer.  As for the "red" coloring, Mr. Boy, you'll have to give credit or blame to a higher authority.  I don't make the wood, I just turn it! [8D]



<br />


----------



## MDWine (Oct 27, 2005)

It is really beautiful, Lou.  I hope we get to see this one up close and personal!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />great looking wood. I am trying to figure out the best wood to use with mine. Or if an acrylic would look good.



Antler would look elegant with this. If you can find some. [][] Seriously, the axis finished as an ivory would be a stunner.


----------



## Darley (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice work Lou, like the pen, 1 question, a while ago I been nearly burn with a company selling Zitan wood, I would like to know ( if you want tell me ) where did you get your Zitan blank?  thanks


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 28, 2005)

Serge--I got the wood from an Embassy friend of mine.  I've not found any trustworthy source for this wood.  Even with this piece, I sent a sample to a taxonomist for validation.


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 28, 2005)

Fine looking pen Lou, good choice of material.   A taxonomist [?] [?] [?]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Fine looking pen Lou, good choice of material.   A taxonomist [?] [?] [?]



I think it is someone who taxes economists, or something like that.[)]


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Fine looking pen Lou, good choice of material.   A taxonomist [?] [?] [?]


Botanical taxonomist, if I were to venture a guess.


----------



## Old Griz (Oct 28, 2005)

A biologist who specializes in the classification of organisms into groups on the basis of their structure and origin and behavior


----------



## wayneis (Oct 28, 2005)

Very nice looking pen Lou, I've never heard of that wood but it sure is pretty.  Do you know if it will hold its red color?

Wayne


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 28, 2005)

Wayne--the wood does not easily oxidize nor react to UV rays.  I've seen some beautiful small tables and boxes that are hundreds of years old that retain this color.


----------



## Dan (Oct 29, 2005)

Lou, that Zitan looks similar to Padauk, which finishes to a deep red also.  Beautiful stuff.  Beautifully done.

Dan


----------

